# Ice on Ice



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I have been using this on Miss D after her baths. I am not sure if I am not brushing it enough or using to much. But after I brush her and she shakes it all out and goes on her merry way. A little while later, I notice that her fur has this stringy look to it. Especially this morning when she woke up, I was like WHOA what happened in your crate last night!

I'll try to get a pic here of miss can't stand still in a few, so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I noticed that also when using the ice on ice. I just diluted it a bit more and that seemed to stop that stringiness.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't use too much, I think it may have alchol in it which can dry out the coat.

I used to use Ice on Ice but have since switched to a Nexxus product...which is at home and I'm at work, so I can't tell you the name of it. :blush:

Also spraying on a lot of a liquid can also cause waves in the hair - that's why I blow dry my dogs coats in the first place. Trust me, I found that out the hard way once when I had Ava at a show, I kept grooming and grooming and spraying stuff, etc. OMG, her coat started getting wavy and I didn't have any electric around to plug in a hair dryer :w00t:. A fine mist will go a long way. :thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't use it on Poppy after his bath. I just use it each day before brushing him, as a light conditioner, and because it has sunscreen in it. I spray 3 light sprays way above him, so it sort of falls on him. Think how you spray a heavy perfume out in the air and then just walk through it. I then wait a few minutes and then brush him out.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use a VERY light spritz before brushing, every time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't have much success with Ice on Ice. I would dilute it as I think it may have silicone in it which can build up on the coat.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't use Ice on Ice on a regular basis. I have used it occaissionally, but I would think it would leave the hair a bit stringy if used frequently. If you bathe her with a good conditioner you really do not need to have a separate spray on conditioner when you brush. You can use water for brushing. I do sometimes use a detangler spray like Pantene sells.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I didn't have much success with Ice on Ice. I would dilute it as I think it may have silicone in it which can build up on the coat.


IOI does not have silicone in it, that's just a rumor. But it does do that 'stingy' look to coats. But I think most leave-in conditioners do that on purpose. As long as the coat is 'misted' with something before brushings, the coat should be fine. I use it diluted daily.
A bunch of people on another malt forum all use it on their show malts and they said they SWEAR by this product.

Here's a quote from the Chris Christianson web site.......it doesn't have silicone.

Ice On Ice is a leave in coat conditioner and finishing spray. Similar to but unlike the old silicon products Ice On Ice is water soluble. Ice On Ice puts a protective barrier on the outside of the hair strand and locks in moisture, it is not oily and Ice On Ice repels dirt, dust, rain, urine from soaking into the coat. Ice On Ice also contains sunscreen.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

You aren't blow drying her? I would think not doing that and spraying the grooming spray/detangler on her, would leave her hair stringy looking.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I pretty much guarantee you that it's because you aren't blow drying her. I have been using Ice on Ice on my two yorkies for a couple years now and absolutely love it!! It may not work for all coat textures but it should work for silk coated maltese coats just as well as it does on silk coated yorkies. It does not have alcohol or silicone in it. I think I spray it pretty generously on my dogs' coats after I towel dry them, before I brush and blow dry. I guess you could definitely overdo it and that could give a greasy appearance though. But I think it's a wonderful product and it has been great for my dogs' coats.


----------

